# Aggressive puppy



## 123jenny (Jun 28, 2012)

I have a 7 week old puppy who is adorable. the first day she was great. We have had her for 5 days and she is progressively getting worse. Starting with playing a little rough, nipping, jumping and growling. Now she is growling very frequently and trying to bite. She does this when she is excited or full of energy. Will do it out of the blue or when we try to pick her up. She is not as cuddly as she was and I don't know what to do. I have tried the helping loudly and trying to ignore her but she just finds something else to do. The breeder says to roll up newspaper and smack her nose but I feel like she is getting more and more aggressive that I don't want to make it worse. She has a lot of energy but is also pooping tons- 7 times today! May take her to the vet tomorrow to make sure she is ok physically. I have signed up for obedience school at a local pet store that will start Saturday. It's frustrating because infant this to work and tried so hard tom pick up the right puppy. Any advise would be great !!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi,
First of all you do not have an aggressive puppy!! All puppies are like this, have a read through some of these threads for some help. 

http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8052&highlight=Biting+puppy
http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8165&highlight=Biting+puppy
http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=7483&highlight=Biting+puppy

It is perfectly normal puppy behaviour and they need to be taught and trained not to do it. 
*Never ever hit your puppy* you will be creating a dog with fear aggression issues if you hit it. I am surprised your breeder has handed this out as advice  
I am afraid puppyhood can be very hard, some are better than others but as you can see from reading these threads that it's all normal. Eventually with consistent training and with your puppy naturally maturing he/ she will stop biting. You need to remove the puppy from the situation, when they get over excited and bitey, each and very time. It works you just have to stick to it.
If you use the advice of your breeder, you *will* more than likely end up with a snappy defensive dog that doesn't trust you or humans in general.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I would also question the abilities and ethics of your breeder. I am not judging you here but no decent breeder lets puppies go at five weeks old!! Puppies should not leave mum until at least 8 weeks, in those last few weeks puppies learn the very important skill of bite inhibition from Mum and litter mates. It is so sad that your puppy has been taken from its mum so early and will require some hard work on socialisation on your behalf to make sure puppy grows into a happy well adjusted dog. 
I would recommend taking puppy to the vet ASAP, to check all is well physically with this poor little pup.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi there and welcome! 
We would love to see some pictures of your Baby! we are all cockapoo picture crazy on here.

The advice given above is excellent, most people do feel like they have an aggressive pup...I sure did...and it is just part of the puppy stage. They don't understand it is bad...it will go away with some good training.

I too think you have gotten your pup too early..have you had a vet check up yet?? I am not sure where you live, but here in Canada, it is advised to get your puppy checked out by a vet within 48 hours of bringing it home...just to make sure all is ok. just a puppy wellness exam.

Please update us on your progress...puppies do poop alot...are you leaving food down all the time for your pup?? maybe think about some specific eating times if you are.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Good luck, it can be quite soul destroying for the first few months! I cried and thought maybe buying Izzy had been a mistake. I walked round with bleeding bruised arms and torn skirts, trousers and tights for ages. Now I have a wonderful loving little friend to spend my time with. It is worth it all in the end.


----------



## 123jenny (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you all for your input. I did not get her at 5 weeks. She was 7 weeks when she came to us. I have never hit her and would not which is why I posted. I felt that was not good advise! I am going to read the links that were posted and I soo appreciate everyones feedback. The breeder is one who I know quite a few people who have used and so i felt he came with good recommendations. It is good to know this is normal behavior. 
Thanks again. I enjoy reading everyone's posts and look forward to posting some good news on Roxie's behavior


----------



## 123jenny (Jun 28, 2012)

Also, is the growling a sign of aggression or just part of this puppy behavior? That is what concerns me more than the biting. She is very easily redirected to a chew toy when biting.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Growling is fine. It's just doggy talk. Growling can be playful and at worst a warning at such a young age it will be playing.


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

murphy is still quite "bitey " at 6 mths, but is gradually getting better, i find a good walk takes the wind out of his sails and calms him down x


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean! 

Minnie is almost 10 weeks now, she's so perfect and I love her more than anything! 
But like you said she can get quite nippy but this ie perfectly normal and she also growls when she plays or if tiny pick her up and she doesn't want you you to pick her up lol! But iv stayed consistant with saying a firm 'NO' and it is starting to work! She is getting a lot better now! 

But don't worry you're not the only one  x x


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Just had to reply - I posted her on numerous occasions when my Dex was little ! Some nights I really thought I'd picked an evil pup !! We used to have to sit with our feet off the floor as he'd try & bite us continually. We used to give short time outs plus made sure he had plenty of chew toys. A filled kong can be a good distraction. As is a frozen damp tea towel to play with. As he lost his baby teeth he grew calmer and by the time adult teeth were in he'd really mellowed and is now a softie. 

It is hard work but they do pick up no quite quickly. Reward all the times he sits nicely and doesn't bite. I keep a treat pot right by my chair to ensure I'm never without. 

Flappy clothes used to drive him mad, as did anything stripey so we just avoided that for a while. Dressing gowns were a complete no-no ! 

But rest assured, however you choose to deal with it, it is normal puppy behaviour & time will soon pass. Take tons of photos because before you know it they'll no longer be tiny puppies. 




Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Talulah (Apr 27, 2012)

My pup was so sweet and cuddly when I first got her and after several weeks she starting nipping and lunging and I thought I had an aggressive pup. I don't know about you but I noticed it more when I was down on the floor with her or when she was on the couch with me. I stopped letting her on the couch and I lessened getting on the floor with her. Also i agree with the floppy clothes. I have a certain pair of fleece pants that she's goes crazy for. I can't walk without her bitting them. We then went to puppy class and that really helped. The bond it created with her listening to me made a big difference. Between class, some discipline and her getting older (she's 6 months) She had mellowed out. She's of course still a puppy but I'm not concerned anymore.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter used to be a dreadful biter, me, my clothes, anything he could get his teeth into! Getting cross always made him worse. Time out was the most effective and praising good behaviour. As soon as his adult teeth came through he stopped. Now he is as gentle as a lamb! Don't worry there is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## jane13 (Mar 17, 2012)

From my experience it does get better as the weeks go on. I was new to having a dog and got really worried when Buddy started biting, nipping and growling when we got him at 7 weeks. I really didnt expect it. I really wondered whrere I was going wrong. So many of our clothes ended up with holes in!! Buddy is now almost 5 months and has calmed down so much. He still has his moments but biting is much less aggressive and he is much more cuddly. I am sure it will get better for you.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

It is a shock is'nt it ? but it's all normal im afraid and even though you think your getting nowhere eventually suddenly all your hard work will be paid off.

Hang in there it's tough ,make sure you give yourself and your puppy lots of time outs if it's getting too much.


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

I so know how you feel. Pickle was a terrorist when we got him at 8 weeks.. he bit all the time especially when over-excited. But now at 21 weeks he still mouths and the only time he really hurts is when he is groomed because he HATES it! Or maybe it's because he's trying to groom me at the same time.. whatever it bloomin hurts lol. I met a dog trainer on a walk yesterday and she had a good look at him and told me that he is going to turn into the loveliest little boy so I'm quite happy. Just stick with it, be consistent and all will come good in the end x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

How much sleep is your puppy getting. Puppies need 18 plus hours sleep in every 24hrs. If she is overtired you will find the nipping, barking, growling will get worse. Rather like an overtired baby.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

designsbyisis said:


> Flappy clothes used to drive him mad, as did anything stripey so we just avoided that for a while. Dressing gowns were a complete no-no !


Had to laugh at this as so familiar, especially the dressing gown!


----------



## laneiam (Apr 21, 2017)

I would cry all the time because Alex was mean. I mean down right mean. He got better with age. Now he is 1 yr. of but he still has his aggressive ways. He's a problem pup. Yesterday I tried to take paper away from him and he growl and bit me twice. The was a real bite which he's done twice before but all his other growling and then biting I realized he's not clam ping his mouth down. He gets so far and then lets go.
I don't think Alex loves me. I have gone through classes and he passes his Canine good citizens award which just shows you that he is perfect in a class setting OR IF THE IS A TREAT TO BE HAD. that tells me he knows exactly what he's doing and he know what should be done but take him out of class and he goes back to himself. 
I live alone with him and he is a Service Dog In Training. I just don't see how he can be a service dog if he show this sign of aggression to me.

I had 2 other Cockapoos and they were nothing like him but now that they are popular you just don't know the breeding even if it is first generation. You just don't know but I don't know what to do with him. I see a professional trainer May 5 so I hope she has god advice. I know I am slim on his training and some of that has to do with my health.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

laneiam said:


> I would cry all the time because Alex was mean. I mean down right mean. He got better with age. Now he is 1 yr. of but he still has his aggressive ways. He's a problem pup. Yesterday I tried to take paper away from him and he growl and bit me twice. The was a real bite which he's done twice before but all his other growling and then biting I realized he's not clam ping his mouth down. He gets so far and then lets go.
> I don't think Alex loves me. I have gone through classes and he passes his Canine good citizens award which just shows you that he is perfect in a class setting OR IF THE IS A TREAT TO BE HAD. that tells me he knows exactly what he's doing and he know what should be done but take him out of class and he goes back to himself.
> I live alone with him and he is a Service Dog In Training. I just don't see how he can be a service dog if he show this sign of aggression to me.
> 
> I had 2 other Cockapoos and they were nothing like him but now that they are popular you just don't know the breeding even if it is first generation. You just don't know but I don't know what to do with him. I see a professional trainer May 5 so I hope she has god advice. I know I am slim on his training and some of that has to do with my health.


Biting in the way you are describing is very different to puppy mouthing and biting and sounds like he is resource guarding things. You can overcome this but need to not confront him when he has items and teach him that giving them to you is a good thing to do. 

With the rest of his training, if he can do things in class but not outside you need to do lots of work with him outside the classes to get the same results, you also need to gradually reduce reliance on treats rather than just stopping so firstly go for a variable schedule so he just gets treats for his very best behaviours and you can reduce the amount of times you need to reward in that way, gradually dwindling to just the occasional jackpot reward


----------

